# Wanted: Srixon Z-Star review please



## Parmo (Mar 9, 2009)

Morning All,
Has anyone used the new Srixon Z-Star balls and if so how do they compare to the Pro vee's?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Cernunnos (Mar 9, 2009)

I've tried Z-Star balls, but really wouldn't know how they compare to the new range of Pro V1 balls. No realinterest in trying the new ProV1 ball, though I supose my curiosity could be peaked.

But what I can tell you is you really do need a high swing speed to get the best out of the new Srixon Z-Star ball. 

It is certainly a lot softer than the Z-URS ball & I mean a lot softer. some balls have that buttery feel like the Callaway Tour56 which unfortunatly you can't getany more, but that is perhaps the closest in the feel stakes I can really come up with from what I'vetried that compares.

Now for someone like me who has a swing speed clocked currently between 90 - 103mph I got at least ten yards more out of the Z-URS, this could well change over the season & even out.

Where the Z-URS will check up readily on the green with even a delicate chip, the Z-Star will release a lot more, even when half shots. This could be as much an advantage as adisadvantage. As I'm betting a really crips shot will check as much as my 4 iron shot test into the fairway did.

*Off the putter & the other clubs the ball is Prawn Mayonaise, its lovely.* You can really be positive with your putts & distance control with the new Z-Star is great.Of the new balls I've so far tested, only the Bridgestone B330RX I've so far tried came anywhere near close in the feel stakes.

From a personal standpoint I would be for the time being be using as a preference the Srixon Z-URS or the Bridgestone B330RX, b ut come summer & my A game, well I'm sure the Srixon Z-Star could make its way into the bag.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Parmo (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Cernunnos I am in love with the Z-URS distance but struggle on the putting side with them so on the look out for something to keep the best of both worlds.


----------



## HTL (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you tried the URC mate? I just got 5 boxes of them at Â£20 each. I love them they go miles and feel awesome with the short sticks.


----------



## Twire (Mar 9, 2009)

Look up srixon balls on this site, they have some great deals on them. Â£15 for a box of 12 or Â£17 if you want them printed.


http://www.printaball.com/


Edit.......and a free glove


----------



## HTL (Mar 9, 2009)

There are some serious deals to be had on that website! Still prefer to haggle with my pro and pay a few more quid.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 9, 2009)

I was involved in the development/assessment of the ZURS before it was launched, and most of my feed back was along the lines of great ball off the driver and irons, but needs a soft insert putter (white hot style) around the greens, as it's too clicky.

Sadly, they didn't listen, so I haven't bought any. Even more sadly, they seem to have struck me off the trial list, so I didn't get any Z stars to try. Humbug.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2009)

I've acquired a dozen from a Srixon rep who happened to be visiting my local AG (I did drop the GM name) and so I'm going to give these a go next time out.


----------



## haplesshacker (Mar 9, 2009)

Homer. How the hell do you blag this stuff? If I was in a shop and saw a rep and said that I spend every evening 'chatting' with strangers about golf, please give me some balls. He'd probably just kick me in them!!

I know it's about how you ask, but even so.

Back to the ZStars. I've not had the balls (oh dear!) to use mine yet.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2009)

He was in there with his range of accessories (bags, umbrellas etc) and I just got talking as I was mooching around. He asked where I played so I told him and dropped the fact that it was hosting a GM forum meet. He asked about the forum so I explained I was doing a bit in the mag etc and I asked him about what Srixon were doing in 2009. He asked if I'd heard about the new ball and I said some of you guys had mentioned it but I hadn't tried them and wasn't sure I could justify Â£35+ on a box in case I didn't like them. He just whipped a dozen out and told me to give them a whirl and make sure if I liked them to mention them on here.

I guess he figured its free advertising so he's not going to lose out anyway. Its all about trying your luck but in a polite way so that they feel its a win win situation. In my younger days I could blag loads of different things.


----------



## Parmo (Mar 9, 2009)

murphthemog I totally agree, great, infact the best I have used off the tee (hit two 270 yarders last weekend and I average about 240!!) they are ok for around the greens and irons but it only takes a tap on the green and they fly miles (as proved a birdie oppo on the first turned into a boggie with a three putt they where that fast).  I guess there isnt a ball that gives the same distance and soft on the short game so we have to sacrifice one or the other, unless someone has a ball for me to try?

Twire, on pay day I shall be visiting that site with card in hand.


----------



## theeaglehunter (Mar 11, 2009)

Someone on here wrote about how good they were, from memory it was thecraw- but I may be wrong. Whoever it was definitely spoke positively about the ball and said they were well worth a go. If you did a search I am sure you could find the post.


----------



## Parmo (Mar 12, 2009)

Ta ordered a dozen for when the Z-URS run out as I don't see the point in buying more Z-URS's when they are no longer made.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 15, 2009)

I've tried Z-Star balls, but really wouldn't know how they compare to the new range of Pro V1 balls. No realinterest in trying the new ProV1 ball, though I supose my curiosity could be peaked.

But what I can tell you is you really do need a high swing speed to get the best out of the new Srixon Z-Star ball. 

It is certainly a lot softer than the Z-URS ball & I mean a lot softer. some balls have that buttery feel like the Callaway Tour56 which unfortunatly you can't getany more, but that is perhaps the closest in the feel stakes I can really come up with from what I'vetried that compares.

Now for someone like me who has a swing speed clocked currently between 90 - 103mph I got at least ten yards more out of the Z-URS, this could well change over the season & even out.

Where the Z-URS will check up readily on the green with even a delicate chip, the Z-Star will release a lot more, even when half shots. This could be as much an advantage as adisadvantage. As I'm betting a really crips shot will check as much as my 4 iron shot test into the fairway did.

*Off the putter & the other clubs the ball is Prawn Mayonaise, its lovely.* You can really be positive with your putts & distance control with the new Z-Star is great.Of the new balls I've so far tested, only the Bridgestone B330RX I've so far tried came anywhere near close in the feel stakes.

From a personal standpoint I would be for the time being be using as a preference the Srixon Z-URS or the Bridgestone B330RX, b ut come summer & my A game, well I'm sure the Srixon Z-Star could make its way into the bag.

Hope this helps.
		
Click to expand...

Have to disagree in relation to the stop factor on the Z-STAR. I certainly found that it stopped alot quicker than my Z-URS. They are softer and travel just as far as the Z-URS, and in my opinion a great improvement.

I will use them for sure.


----------



## Parmo (Mar 16, 2009)

Just received my dozen Z-Stars from American golf and shall be using them at the weekend, will report after that one.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 16, 2009)

I bought a dozen today and paid Â£28 from World Of Golf, thought that was a great price, what did you pay if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## HTL (Mar 17, 2009)

WORLD OF GOLF, DID SOMEONE MENTION THE WORLD OF GOLF? 

Will have to have a look at that.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 18, 2009)

I was playing at Leatherhead GC on Sunday, and on one hole found an almost new Z-Star in the rough. Popped it in my pocket and carried on playing. On the next tee, my mate Ray hit a horror drive into some trees and as we had left the bags some way away from the tee asked if I had a spare ball he could use as a provisional (he never carries one in his pocket the knob). 
I threw him the Z-Star that I had just found....
He proceeded to hit his best drive of the day (by far) and comfortably outdrove me by some 30 yards or so.
It might have been coincidence but it flew for bloody miles.


----------



## Parmo (Mar 18, 2009)

I bought a dozen today and paid Â£28 from World Of Golf, thought that was a great price, what did you pay if you dont mind me asking?
		
Click to expand...

No probs, I paid Â£29.99 from AG with free p+p.


----------



## vig (Mar 19, 2009)

I bought a ddozen yesterday and test drove the first one today.
It is very comparable with the Prov1.  It was quite cold today in comparison with the rest of the week so I think that the general distance would be reduced but there is nothing to chose on the distance front.
Around the green I thought it was superb, a lovely feel to it.
Putting with it was very good but i didn't think it had the same "ping" off the putter face as the Prov1.

I played the full 18 holes with the same ball and it is still looking "fresh" and I think that I will easily get another 18 out of it before it looks "tired"

They will definately be extending their stay in my bag.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 20, 2009)

I am impressed with the Z-STAR.


----------



## haplesshacker (Mar 21, 2009)

Got given a sleeve when I bought my G10 3 wood a couple of weeks ago. I've not been playing well enough to risk losing them, and the weather has been too windy, until today.

I'd expected to get a shed load of side spin, and lose distance, neither was the case, (it was a sweet tee shot!). Had a nasty chip onto a raised green, with the pin near the nearest edge to me. About a 15 yard shot with a steep 3 yard raise to the green. Out came the 60 LW, gentle swing, the thing stopped dead with a little back spin about 3 foot from the pin! I shouldn't by rights be able to play those shots, and it's not the first time.

I love this ball. Yes, I only used it for one hole. I can't afford to lose them, and typically it's the expensive stuff that I like!

What I will say to high h'cappers is, don't be afraid to try a premium ball. I play off 26 and I can really tell the difference between these and the normal rocks (distance / cheap) balls that we 'should' be using.

Whether I can afford to play with these things full time is unlikely at the moment, but like the MP52s, it's something to aim for, or treat myself to occasionally.


----------



## andiritchie (Mar 22, 2009)

I got a sleeve off the Srixon rep at the range i got my driver from,not going to use them yet ill wait till the weather is fairer

What the guy was saying to me was that they are the number 2 ball on tour dont know if its true or not


----------



## thecraw (Mar 22, 2009)

I lost one on the left hand side of the 7th at Ranfurly Castle yesterday, pulled my tee shot and the wind took it into the rough, anyone finds it I want it back as these balls are awesome!

These will be my ball of choice for this season.

Good enough for Vijay to change and Stenson to be raving about them, then its good enough for me.


----------



## TonyN (Mar 22, 2009)

I love srixon balls so am dead keen to give these a go. My pro has just started stocking them but I dont kn ow what he is charging.

I will wait till I find one before buying one


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2009)

Its a shame I've got a box and a half of Z-URS's in the cupboard as I fancy giving these a try. But I know if I try them and like them I'll buy a box or two and the Z-URS's will rot!!!! 

Still, the way I'm playing currently, it won't be long before I've lost them anyway!


----------



## thecraw (Mar 23, 2009)

I still have half a dozen Z-URS's in my drawer, I plan to take them with me to Machrie this weekend and not care if I lose em!

Heres hoping for some wind!!!

It also gives me an excuse to buy some more Z-STARS!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 23, 2009)

It also gives me an excuse to buy some more Z-STARS!
		
Click to expand...

I've just ordered a dozen with "Smiffy" printed on them.
So if anyone finds one over the coming months, please PM me


----------



## Parmo (Mar 23, 2009)

Played on Saturday with them and found them to have higher driver spin compared to the Z-URS's but they made up for that on all over areas, great to putt with and excellent soft feel, I still got some good distance but they didnâ€™t feel as heavy off the driver as the Z-URS.  I played the same ball all round and it could do another easy before ending in the shag bag in the sky.  

If I can keep to losing one or two a round that these will deffo be my #1 choice, but as the grass grows in the rough and the cut grass stealing balls not sure I can afford 3-4 balls a round so maybe back to AD333's once the tall cabbage comes back.


----------



## HTL (Mar 30, 2009)

Just renewed my subscription to Golf World and have a dozen of the Z Star on their way, will post my review as soon as I play a round with them. 

I play the URC which I love, gutted they have stopped making them, so these new balls better be good.


----------



## DCB (Apr 4, 2009)

I picked up a dozen at the Inverness Golf Centre for Â£27 so I'll give them a try when I'm away for a golf weekend later this month. Not seen them at this price anywhere else around here.


----------



## Parmo (Apr 7, 2009)

Just renewed my subscription to Golf World and have a dozen of the Z Star on their way, will post my review as soon as I play a round with them.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers just subscribed to GW and a free dozen Z stars 

If you renew GM do you still get the freebie AD333s?


----------



## HTL (Apr 7, 2009)

Yep still ad333 for GM subscription. Will hold off until they make the change. 

Played the front 9 with one on Monday and the back with a new Pro V1. I prefer the Pro V1 but the the Z Star is still nice. It felt firmer of the club face and didnt seem to spin as much on the green as the Pro V1. 

Have 4 boxes of URC to lose first before I move onto the Z Star for a long term test.


----------



## Parmo (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep still ad333 for GM subscription. Will hold off until they make the change.
		
Click to expand...

To the GM umbrella or instruction DVD?


----------

